# Lens across America Peeps...



## mostlysunny (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a lens I can donate if you think you can use it.. I have no idea if it works... It's an Olympus AF ZOOM,      70-210MM  1:3,5-4,5

No idea how old it is.. But I can ship it to anyone to inspect it.. I don't want it back!


----------



## Life (Feb 6, 2015)

Could probably get converters for it. I'd check it out if you want to send it? How much for shipping?


----------

